# 5/20 Report



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Fished East end of DL on Tuesday, Minnewaken, Grams Island, Mauvais Coulee, Pelican Lake. Water temps 52-54 degrees. The norther bite was fair, two of us caught/released 9 between 2-5lbs, but unfornately couldn't find any walleyes. Beautiful day, light winds and plenty of sunshine, partially made up for not getting any eyes. I can't wait to get back out there again, maybe sometime next week.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

fished the minnewaukan area................head south, have been nailing the walleyes there for 5 days straight, sunshine doesnt bother the fish if they are there...


----------

